# S.I.P. Amaterasu



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Tonight Amaterasu passed away. She was really sick and it hurt to see her get so bad before she gave up and let the spirits take her. It's been a rough night, and I just went ahead and painted and did what I thought she'd like. A little kmono bow tied by her mum before she goes and meets Demi, Okami, Jade... and all the other betta girls under the rainbow...


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

<3 this. so beautiful and elegant.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you Skye. You and everyone from my Betta Diaries thread have been a huge support through these last few days....


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I reiterate: That's what friends are for, hun. We're all here for you!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Always know that there are people that love and care. 

SIP, Amaterasu. You were and still are beautiful in all our hearts and kind. Great job as always, Syr. Sorry that it had to come out of this.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thats just how creativity is. The appreciation of the world put into personal perspective, beyond a world of objects and color into s world of life and emotions.


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

s.i.p amaterasu, may you find your mangekyou, sharingan, and susanoo. 

very nice painting syriiven.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So sorry.msip. She was a fighter and had a great mom.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

SIP Amaterasu, 

very beautiful painting.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sip Amaterasu. The little ct girl is almost ready to meet her new mom  
Very sorry for what happened to Amaterasu I pray Seiya will be fine.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Me too BB123. And thank you everyone; I've kinda just been a zombie last night and today at work.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I would be zombied too, Syr. -hug-


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

-hugs-


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm sewing on the 3rd panel of your plush right now, btw.

I lied, I'm on the 4th.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol, thanks sweetie. You still have the pic for the face?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

saved on my desktop.


----------

